
How to open source your ideas - katedarby
https://medium.com/@kateoliviadarby/how-to-open-source-your-ideas-b04c9d461c77
======
Nomentatus
Good, thanks, BUT - there is no place to publish ideas now to establish prior
art for those who might of might not commercialize the idea. Why would open
source peeps facilitate that? Because nearly all those ideas won't be patented
or commercialized by the inventors and if they are in the public domain those
ideas can't be bullshit-patented much later.

I just about popped the description of an idea there, which I wrote up in the
form of a provisional patent a decade ago, but 500 words isn't enough.

